# Need a nice dslr for macro shots.



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I need one to shoot macro shots. Is there a nice one that is between $300-500?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A macro lens alone will run you that as will the camera body.

Try looking on CL and other sites for used cameras.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The DSLR doesn't matter much, it's the lens. A good macro lens will cost that much, an entry DSLR will be around that much too, so you're looking at ~$1k.

Unless you have a lot of patience, stable tripod, and use a $10 diopter, reversal, or tube lens option with the kit lens: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=163407


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

antiquefloorman said:


> I need one to shoot macro shots. Is there a nice one that is between $300-500?


You can get a refurb T2i or T3 with kit lens in that range. Now that the T4i is out the T3i will drop into that range soon. Stores like Staples clear them out at good prices, with some good luck you get them for ~450 or even less. Canons own refurb store might have them.


It's neither the body nor the good lens that prevent you from doing nice macros, it's knowing (learning) how to use them. Heck, I took some impressive macro shots with point & shoot cameras.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> You can get a refurb T2i or T3 with kit lens in that range. Now that the T4i is out the T3i will drop into that range soon. Stores like Staples clear them out at good prices, with some good luck you get them for ~450 or even less. Canons own refurb store might have them.
> 
> 
> It's neither the body nor the good lens that prevent you from doing nice macros, it's knowing (learning) how to use them. Heck, I took some impressive macro shots with point & shoot cameras.


Thanks for the input. May I ask you for some guidance??
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Guidance for what? I suggested some models and sources. Here is the link to the Canon refurb store: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_267070_-1 They often run special offers like 20% off promotion codes.

Guidance for taking nice macros? Main thing is to snap away and try to improve each shot. There is a learning curve, but it is much less steep nowadays with digital cameras and immediate feedback on LCD screens and computer monitors.

Keep in mind that often it is NOT the equipment that limits you. If you have a decent P&S camera now and think you can not take good macros you might be disappointed with the DSLR. On the other hand, if you have mastered the simple camera and bounce against its limits now it will be a lot of fun to get more complex and potentially capable equipment.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow... Thought you were camera pimp. Thanks for the response. Looking at the Nikon D5100.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.dpreview.com/

Start looking at their camera reviews for macro capabilities. You don't need a $1k+ setup to get started. You could do it for less than $200 with the right P&S camera.

The Nikon D5100 is an excellent DSLR, but you still have to get a macro lens. However even the supplied zoom lens will be able to get fairly close.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

antiquefloorman said:


> Wow... Thought you were camera pimp. Thanks for the response. Looking at the Nikon D5100.


You'll need a DSLR don't need to be a good or high pixle one if you has a Macro lens but that will run your more that $400-500 as the lens itself cost about there or maybe more depending on which micro lens you want.

THe new Nikon D3200 is 24.2mp without a macro lens if you crop the hell out of the shot then you can get a semi macro like look because it has so many pixle but still won't be the same as having macro lens.

If price is your concern then the best bet is a good p&s that has macro mode.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

antiquefloorman said:


> Wow... Thought you were camera pimp.


Why? I was trying to figure out where you needed guidance. In your desired price range, there are more options for Canons. Nikon is nice.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I own a Nikon d50. It has a broken screen. It looks like it will be about $150.00 to fix it. Should I fix it and buy a decent macro lens??
Tim


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

antiquefloorman said:


> I own a Nikon d50. It has a broken screen. It looks like it will be about $150.00 to fix it. Should I fix it and buy a decent macro lens??
> Tim


I would not fix it unless you rely on looking at screen after your shot. For $150 you can probably get a used d50.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a D50 and love it... though the flash doesnt work anymore. a common problem on this model.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

antiquefloorman said:


> I need one to shoot macro shots. Is there a nice one that is between $300-500?





antiquefloorman said:


> Looking at the Nikon D5100.


My kind wife got me one of those for Christmas  Post #1 and #2 don't add up to the same thing for me. On top of the camera is adding a macro lens too so 300-500 wasn't half of what I ended up with getting a 5100.
Do like it though.


----------

